

What isn't Google trying to build and why - emilepetrone

What isn't Google trying to build? A phone os, chrome, url shortener, video, checkout..etc..<p>It seems like they truly are trying to build a bit of everything.
======
hansel
Can we turn this into a 'What isn't Google trying to build and why?" thread.
That way entrepreneurs don't have to rethink from scratch this every time
(investors tend to ask this question).

~~~
emilepetrone
Updated. Good idea

